# Mexican Open 2008



## Bob (Dec 21, 2008)

The results for this competition are now posted.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2008)

Vicente Albíter Alpízar (Mexico)
1.55 NAR 2x2 single, mediocre average. 
What was the scramble?!


----------



## Ellis (Dec 22, 2008)

2x2 final:

4.69 8.75 8.69 *1.55* 8.83
11.69 9.03 10.97 *2.00* 10.94 -- 10 second average with 2 second single
4.88 5.60 9.84 *10.00* 4.61 -- lol


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a video of the NAR for 2x2:


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 22, 2008)

it looked like only 3-4 moves.

And I see adam wore his timer shirt again.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2008)

why was the video removed?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 22, 2008)

here:


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Vicente Albíter Alpízar (Mexico)
> 1.55 NAR 2x2 single, mediocre average.
> What was the scramble?!



Good thing it wasn't AsR...


----------



## kazors (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm Vicente Albíter. The solve was 4 moves. I was the first one in the round, and so that i tought i was going to be beaten. I don't have the scramble right now, but i'll post it as soon as i get it.


----------



## jorge19ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Mexican Open 2008 in local TV News.

http://www.oem.com.mx/elsoldetoluca/notas/n981315.htm

An article in a newspaper of Toluca. Someone told me that I look like Tyson in that picture  ¿What do you guys think?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2008)

You've got the glasses down.


----------

